# plastic canoe repair



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

ok, i need some help. i have a plastic canoe that has a golfball size hole in it from using it as a ******* bobsled pulled behind a truck. i just sacrificed a plano box trying to melt it into the hole. it filled it up but once it dried it was really brittle. any suggestions? do those fiberglass repair kits work on plastic?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

go to the autoparts and get a bondo repair kit. It has the fiberglass cloth the resin and the hardner. It work great on plastic boats.


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

Find somebody who can weld plastic. That is the best way to be sure that it will last. 

oh...and buy a $10 sled from Walmart next time!  

Winner


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

but we had so much fun! doesnt look like it but we were haulin "you know what"! check out the snow being thrown by my tires....boy do we ******** know how to have fun!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I pretty sure canoes and kayaks are usually made of some form of polyethylene, which is very hard to join using adhesives. Your best repair will be made by plastic welding. If there is significant material missing, as in a golf ball size hole, the repair will be much harder to do. You'll have to get a similar piece of plastic (polyethylene) to fill the hole. If the filler plastic, welding rod, and canoe plastic are not the same material the weld won't cross-link and the repair will fail. You'll need to get a plastic welding kit and practice for a while to do it yourself. An auto body shop may be able to do the repair since they often weld plastic bumpers, etc. I've done a little plastic welding myself, but my experience is mostly with PVC.
Good luck.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Sounds like you need just two things to fix it. A golf ball and some bathtub caulk. That should do the trick. lol


----------



## BaitBucket (Nov 13, 2005)

Check out post #3 in this thread. Anyone can weld these plastic yaks and canoes. It's almost like using hot glue, which, btw, also works in a pinch.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38198


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

cool, i think harbor frieght has those plastic welders pretty cheap i'll go get one tomorrow. i tried the fiberglass patch thing yesterday, went out today and it would have held but i kept hitting it trying to simulate it hitting the bottom of a stream and it started fracturing. wailed on it really hard a couple more times and the whole piece popped off!


----------



## BaitBucket (Nov 13, 2005)

Yea, that type of plastic has some kind of a release agent already in it. It's like Nothing will stick to it except more of the same plastic. We fixed a couple unused screw holes by trimming some excess plastic from the inside, underneath, un-noticed, edge of a seat... worked like a charm.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

dinkbuster1 said:


> but we had so much fun! doesnt look like it but we were haulin "you know what"! check out the snow being thrown by my tires....boy do we ******** know how to have fun!



Hey Dink!!!! That's my canoe!!!!!  

Looks just like my OT Guide 14.7!
Made me look out window and make sure it was still on rack!
Does look like fun too, though there's got to be a less damaging way to do that.
LMJ


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

its a pelican brand canoe, got it at dicks for about 250. been doin this for the past 4 winters but this year i got a little carried away and crossed a few streets that were plowed already. thats how i wore a hole in it. done it with a jon boat once too but it was rather uncomfortable! had this old drunk we know in the canoe last year dressed up like santa with a 40oz bottle. its was hilarious.


----------



## plasticwelder (Apr 29, 2010)

dinkbuster1 said:


> ok, i need some help. i have a plastic canoe that has a golfball size hole in it from using it as a ******* bobsled pulled behind a truck. i just sacrificed a plano box trying to melt it into the hole. it filled it up but once it dried it was really brittle. any suggestions? do those fiberglass repair kits work on plastic?


Hi I can extrusion weld the hole in your canoe. I repair all the canoes at the canal fulton livery. they have over a hundred canoes. the cost would be about $100.00 and take about three hours to fix. I live in canal fulton , is it possible to bring the canoe to me for repair. my phone # is 330-854-3010 ask for Jim. thanks

Jim


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wonder if one of those plastic gas tank repair kits from the local auto parts store would work?
About $10.


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm betting that he probably fixed it 4 years ago when this was originally posted..


----------

